# good magazine for homesteaders



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/
I have subsribed for over ten years 
and saved alot of money 
check it out


----------



## GunsmithGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

backwoods home is a good one. If you like backwoods home you may want to check out countryside as well, they are pretty much along the same lines.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I also like Mother Earth News


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

I loved that magazine and it feed my dreams to live in the wild....


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Just my two cents .... take it for what it's worth. 

I have every issue of the 'original' Mother Earth News. It was my 'bible' for homesteading, as we moved West. We were 'kids' just out of college and I scrimped and saved and got a 'special -- make payments on your life membership' deal when Shuttleworth still had the News.

I just got the $750 paid off and shortly afterwards, it was sold. The 'new owners' would NOT honor my life membership. I never read another issue after that. 

~ m ~


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> Just my two cents .... take it for what it's worth.
> 
> I have every issue of the 'original' Mother Earth News. It was my 'bible' for homesteading, as we moved West. We were 'kids' just out of college and I scrimped and saved and got a 'special -- make payments on your life membership' deal when Shuttleworth still had the News.
> 
> ...


 
That's totally wrong. I have a friend from college who used to be an assistant editor there. I'll check to see if she is still working there. If she is, do you want me to see what I can do...if anything? She owes me a favor, though I don't know how much pull she has there, if she still works there at all.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

fishenrg said:


> That's totally wrong. I have a friend from college who used to be an assistant editor there. I'll check to see if she is still working there. If she is, do you want me to see what I can do...if anything? She owes me a favor, though I don't know how much pull she has there, if she still works there at all.


Sure, it can't hurt. Thanks.
~ m ~


----------

